# TRT -Tri Test 200



## JayLay777 (May 13, 2022)

I recently just started TRT due to low normal free testosterone. I was prescribed 160 mg(80mg) twice a week. Just took my first two shots but don’t feel anything yet. How long does it take to notice anything after starting trt?


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

You probably won't "feel" anything in the way you're thinking. It's not like taking rec drugs, where you feel the high. 

What should happen is you'll slowly start to feel just a little better and better, you'll have more good days, it's almost imperceptible, until one day you look back and realize that life has been much better. 

But you'll be at peak blood levels in 4-5 half lives, so assuming you're taking Cyp or Enanthate, 4-6 weeks you'll be topped off.


----------



## JayLay777 (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> You probably won't "feel" anything in the way you're thinking. It's not like taking rec drugs, where you feel the high.
> 
> What should happen is you'll slowly start to feel just a little better and better, you'll have more good days, it's almost imperceptible, until one day you look back and realize that life has been much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 14, 2022)

CJ said:


> You probably won't "feel" anything in the way you're thinking. It's not like taking rec drugs, where you feel the high.
> 
> What should happen is you'll slowly start to feel just a little better and better, you'll have more good days, it's almost imperceptible, until one day you look back and realize that life has been much better.
> 
> But you'll be at peak blood levels in 4-5 half lives, so assuming you're taking Cyp or Enanthate, 4-6 weeks you'll be topped off.


What is tri test..
And where you prescribed this by a dr or a trt clinic.

160 a week should out your bloods I would say arounhigh normal. Maybe 5-600ng. That is if you test 7 days after your last shot. If you test the next day after your shot it would be much higher.

As far as feeling anything.’
The things to look out for would be
Better mood
More energy.
Maybe a increased sex drive.
.
If you think by asking feeling anything meaning in the gym.
You will most likely not get anything in the way if that except for maybe some endurance.


----------



## JayLay777 (May 14, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> What is tri test..
> And where you prescribed this by a dr or a trt clinic.
> 
> 160 a week should out your bloods I would say arounhigh normal. Maybe 5-600ng. That is if you test 7 days after your last shot. If you test the next day after your shot it would be much higher.
> ...


T clinic. So far I don’t notice any more energy or better mood but I know it might take awhile to work. I feel like my mood has been the same along with my sex drive. Also how long does trt take to improve sexual function ?


----------



## CJ (May 14, 2022)

JayLay777 said:


> T clinic. So far I don’t notice any more energy or better mood but I know it might take awhile to work. I feel like my mood has been the same along with my sex drive. Also how long does trt take to improve sexual function ?


It's been a week, be patient. I already told you that it'll be a gradual elevation in feeling better. And again, it'll take several weeks before the levels build up in your blood.


----------



## Butch_C (May 14, 2022)

The only thing I noticed when I started TRT was that I got morning wood like I was a teenager again. Then I started feeling some increased energy and sex drive.


----------



## JayLay777 (May 14, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> The only thing I noticed when I started TRT was that I got morning wood like I was a teenager again. Then I started feeling some increased energy and sex drive.


How long did it take you to feel the increased energy and morning wood? And we’re you on cyp?


----------



## Butch_C (May 14, 2022)

Yes, test cyp 200mg every 10 days. Morning wood 3rd shot, increased energy which was mild at about shot 4-5.


----------



## JayLay777 (May 14, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Yes, test cyp 200mg every 10 days. Morning wood 3rd shot, increased energy which was mild at about shot 4-5.


Ya it’s funny because after my first three shots I feel flatter in the gym with less of a pump. Is this due to levels being in a flux maybe? Anyone ever experience this when they first started trt? Are you suppose to feel worse at first ?


----------



## Butch_C (May 14, 2022)

JayLay777 said:


> Ya it’s funny because after my first three shots I feel flatter in the gym with less of a pump. Is this due to levels being in a flux maybe? Anyone ever experience this when they first started trt? Are you suppose to feel worse at first ?


I did not. Everyone responds differently. Have they done follow up blood work yet? Make sure they test total t, free t and e2 . SHBG is good to have as well.


----------



## JayLay777 (May 15, 2022)

JayLay777 said:


> Ya I don





Butch_C said:


> I did not. Everyone responds differently. Have they done follow up blood work yet? Make sure they test total t, free t and e2 . SHBG is good to have as well.


No they did not do any follow up blood work yet. I just started last week. I will follow up bloods one 3 months. Is it better to inject once weekly or twice weekly? Would once weekly give me higher levels then twice weekly?


----------



## Butch_C (May 15, 2022)

JayLay777 said:


> No they did not do any follow up blood work yet. I just started last week. I will follow up bloods one 3 months. Is it better to inject once weekly or twice weekly? Would once weekly give me higher levels then twice weekly?


You have higher peaks but lower valleys when injecting once per week. Twice per week is better for more stable levels. 1 week in is way too soon to really feel anything.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 15, 2022)

You've been on this site for 2yrs now, how are you still this cluelessly stupid in regards to trt/hormones?


----------



## JayLay777 (May 16, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> You've been on this site for 2yrs now, how are you still this cluelessly stupid in regards to trt/hormones?





Adrenolin said:


> You've been on this site for 2yrs now, how are you still this cluelessly stupid in regards to trt/hormones?


Stupid ? I’m


Adrenolin said:


> You've been on this site for 2yrs now, how are you still this cluelessly stupid in regards to trt/





Adrenolin said:


> You've been on this site for 2yrs now, how are you still this cluelessly stupids





Adrenolin said:


> You've been on this site for 2yrs now, how are you still this cluelessly stupid in regards to trt/hormones?


Not stupid at all man. Just wandering why I feel worse after my first two shots. If my body was low wouldn’t I feel right away?


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 16, 2022)

**groan**


----------



## Adrenolin (May 16, 2022)

JayLay777 said:


> Stupid ? I’m
> 
> 
> 
> Not stupid at all man. Just wandering why I feel worse after my first two shots. If my body was low wouldn’t I feel right away?


Why'd you quote my post 5x? lol It's likely all in your head, as has been said already it'll take a solid 5+ wks to get your levels up and stabilized. It's clear you already had your hopes too high, thinking testosterone was going to be a miracle injection, I'd give it 3mos with weekly notes and you'll likely see a steady subtle change in the way it has been positively impacting your body/life. When is your first scheduled bloodwork with your doctor?


----------



## JayLay777 (May 16, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Why'd you quote my post 5x? lol It's likely all in your head, as has been said already it'll take a solid 5+ wks to get your levels up and stabilized. It's clear you already had your hopes too high, thinking testosterone was going to be a miracle injection, I'd give it 3mos with weekly notes and you'll likely see a steady subtle change in the way it has been positively impacting your body/life. When is your first scheduled bloodwork with your doctor?


Lol my bad on that one. The clinic I go to does a 3 month follow up lab. I’d be more calm if I felt the same but after the fist week I feel like I’m holding more water and my body feels softer. Don’t know if that’s a side effect at first maybe when starting trt?


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 19, 2022)

JayLay777 said:


> I recently just started TRT due to low normal free testosterone. I was prescribed 160 mg(80mg) twice a week. Just took my first two shots but don’t feel anything yet. How long does it take to notice anything after starting trt?


----------



## lilman2019 (Jul 19, 2022)

I just finished my second dose but my dose is 0.375mL twice a week.  The first one I noticed like hot flashes after a couple hours but 2 days after the first dose I slept like a baby.  Just did my second dose and my endurance under weight has increased a little but I just generally feel better.   My body responds to meds fairly quickly.


----------

